# scorpion videos!



## carpe scorpio (Jun 5, 2004)

Does anyone out there know of any good scorpion-related videos(VHS) and where I might get them?. Any info would be greatly appreciated, I realize any video will usually only be 1/3-1/2 about scorps, but even then, good footage is a nice thing to have around.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 5, 2004)

there was a wicked david attenborough (sp?) video about leiurus or androctonus, showing the a whole year of living in 30 minutes,  even cannibalism 

not sure if you can find it,  but it was an excellent program


----------



## biznacho (Jun 5, 2004)

Ever see "Tail Sting"?  It's a really crappy B Movie you can probably pick up at your local Blockbuster.  Basicly giant geneticly engineered scorpions get loose on a plane and cause terror.  Things to look for, 6 foor long scorpions hiding on a smallish passenger jet, a really bad running scene, the 15 feet long big mama scorpion.

As for more documentery like footage I got no idea.  National Geographic channel runs this one called "Lizards and Scorpions" every once in a while.  Half about Arizona scorpions half about Gila Monsters.

biznacho


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks, I will search for attenborough filmography and natgeo vids for sale, I keep thinking there was also a "Nature" series that had an episode. If any body has any of these tapes (purchased), I could really use the # off it, not sure if ISBN, might be ASN #.


----------



## Frank (Jun 5, 2004)

Here's the URL to one video I did a few months ago, featuring a male Centruroides gracilis stinging and eating a cricket. Pretty good action IMO.

http://albums.reptilic.com/videos/centruroides_gracilis.wmv


Enjoy, Frank


----------



## BelfastScorpion (Jun 5, 2004)

I would also love a VHS, or even better, a DVD about scorpions.  There seems to be a lack of them!  Here in the UK, Channel 5 showed a documentary about scorpions which lasted a full hour (with commercial breaks, overall prgramme time was about 45 mins).  It was excellent. I did record it, and I still have it, but i would love it properly released on DVD.  I will send them an email and ask if there are any plans to release it.  I will let you all know when and if I recieve a reply.

BelfastScorpion
David Craig


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 5, 2004)

Frank, thanks, that's excellent stuff. I love the kill, do you have any other sting-clips?.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 5, 2004)

BelfastScorpion said:
			
		

> I would also love a VHS, or even better, a DVD about scorpions.  There seems to be a lack of them!  Here in the UK, Channel 5 showed a documentary about scorpions which lasted a full hour (with commercial breaks, overall prgramme time was about 45 mins).  It was excellent. I did record it, and I still have it, but i would love it properly released on DVD.  I will send them an email and ask if there are any plans to release it.  I will let you all know when and if I recieve a reply.
> 
> BelfastScorpion
> David Craig


Thank you, I would be very interested to see what they say, if only there were as many videos on scorpions as there are on primates!.


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jun 5, 2004)

In reguards to a dvd, I would buy it =D

Also, what is the scorp doing when it inserts it's pedipalps into it's "mouth"? It looks like its checking to see if theres room for more.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 5, 2004)

It is cleaning itself, they do this frequently, especially Centruroides.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 6, 2004)

hehe, that cricket was way dopey,  or did u pinch its legs?
mine jump around way more,  even when the scorp turns around,
why are forest scorps so clumsy,  i feel sorry for them...  one of mine  missed the cricket 6 times!!
there was also this serier in the UK, on dangerous animals,  with a small section on scorps- showed a p.trans wiping a locust out, and the guy let some harmless scorp sting him for fun >:|


----------



## ROBTILE (Jun 6, 2004)

my scorpion video 

I know it's not the best video, but it was the first time I was making a video.
Each time I was recording them, they won't move, so sometimes I have to let her move.
This was the first and the last time, I was annoying my scorpions.
sorry !!!  :8o  :?


----------



## arachnoid (Jun 6, 2004)

I remember before the days of animal planet there was a documentary on PBS about scorpions.  I don't remember the name of the show but it may well have been Nature.  I think this was the show that sent my fascination with scorps into overdrive.
They were talking about the extreme hardiness of scorpions.  (I'm not making this up but,) I believe it was a H. arizonensis, that they froze in a block of ice and kept it that way for 30 days then defrosted in an oven at maybe 300 deg. F.  As soon as the ice level was low enough the dang scorp walked off the block of ice!  They also made mention of how scorps were the only living animals around when nuclear testing was being performed in Nevada.
Pretty darn compelling show.  I think I'll attempt an internet search now.


----------



## Tim R. (Jun 6, 2004)

We have enough members here, with large enough colletions and enough knowledge(Dave, Kugellager, and others), someone could make a decent video. One covering everything from the basics to advanced topics such as breeding. It could even include some blacklight hunting footage :} . I know I would buy one.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 6, 2004)

Tim R. said:
			
		

> We have enough members here, with large enough colletions and enough knowledge(Dave, Kugellager, and others), someone could make a decent video. One covering everything from the basics to advanced topics such as breeding. It could even include some blacklight hunting footage :} . I know I would buy one.


Yes!, excellent idea, I would buy that in a second. It could be the first in a series with Dave playing the part of David Attenborough!


----------



## Scorpie (Jun 7, 2004)

ROBTILE said:
			
		

> my scorpion video
> 
> I know it's not the best video, but it was the first time I was making a video.
> Each time I was recording them, they won't move, so sometimes I have to let her move.
> ...


nice clip. i enjoyed it.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 7, 2004)

Perhaps someone out there  has a clip of Androctonus bicolor   catching and killing a cricket, that would be most entertaining.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 7, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Perhaps someone out there  has a clip of Androctonus bicolor   catching and killing a cricket, that would be most entertaining.


 I'll try to take one next time I'll find her


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 7, 2004)

vardoulas said:
			
		

> I'll try to take one next time I'll find her


Beautiful!, I haven't seen one of those make a kill since 1990, I'm considering getting a couple of them again after seeing all the splendid photos of them on here.


----------

